# هيا نتعاون لبناء ماكينة cnc حديثة ومميزة



## h_s0404 (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

احب ان اعرض من خلال هذا المنتدى الرائع ومنبع ل العلم .فكرتى واعتقد انها خطرت ببال الكثير منا.

انا اريد باختصار ان يتشارك معى فى بناء الماكينة احد الاخوة خصوصا القريبين من سكنى مصر ( القاهرة المعادى وضواحيها) والتفاصيل كالاتى.

سوف نقتسم بناء الماكية سويا وسوف يكون الجزء الاليكترونى من تخصصى لانى فنى اليكترونيات واعمل فى هذا المجال وقمت بتنفيذ لوحة انتر فيس ودرايفر .
ولدى فكرة جديدة لتذويد الماكينة بجزء اليكترونى مبرمج على سبيل المثال لوحة تحكم فى تحريك المحارو يدويا مع اضافة شاشة صغيرة lcd لتعرض بيانات مثل عطل فى الماكينة وتعرض تفاصيل مثل اسم المصنع وبياناتة واشياء اخرى.سوف تكون فكرة مميزة وجديدة.
ارجو ان يتواصل معى من يستطيع ان يتقاسم معى مراحل الماكينة وكما ذكرت سوف اقوم بتنفيذ الجزء الاليكترونى وارجو ان يكون الطرف الاخر ملم بالاجزاء الميكانيكية ولدية خبرة فيها .حتى نستطيع ان يكمل بعضنا الاخر.


----------



## h_s0404 (2 يناير 2012)

هذة صور للبوردة وهى تعمل بنجاح


----------



## h_s0404 (2 يناير 2012)

وهذة صورة للشاشة lcd التى اقصدها لاضهار بينات ومعلومات عن حالت تشغيل الماكينة

والتى سوف اقوم ببرمجتها على حسب احتياج الماكينة .







انتظرو المذيد...


----------



## AHMED.FA (2 يناير 2012)

أخي العزيز يسعدني الرد على هذه المبادرة الرائعة منك
ففكرة العمل الجماعي في حد ذاتها جميلة جدا وتؤتي ثمارها بسرعة :77::77::77:
أحب أن أكون داعما لك في الجزء الميكانيكي وهو من أختصاصي وبفضل الله متمكن منه
فقط حدد ما المطلوب مني وأنا تحت أمرك إن شاء الله


----------



## h_s0404 (2 يناير 2012)

الاخ احمد كيف حالك.

يسعدنى انك اول من ترد على الموضوع. 


والله ولى التوفيق.


----------



## h_s0404 (2 يناير 2012)

اهلا بكم من جديد

ان شاء الله سوف اضع هدية للمنتدى وهى عبارة عن..

دائرة كنترول مبرمجة مع كل تفاصيلها وسوفاضع فى اعتبارى ان يستطيع تنفيذها كل شخص حتى ان لم يكن لدية خبرة بالالكترونيات ..
عرف انة يوجد من لا يعرف ماذا اقصد وما هو الذى اتكلم عنة . فقط اقراء للنهاية وانت تعرف كل شيىء.


انا اتكلم عن......
اولا_ شاشة lcd صغيرة الحجم مثل الذى توجد فى كاسيت السيارة .وهذة الشاشة سوف تعرض ما نريد نحن ان تعرضة. على سبيل المثال عند تشغيل الماكينة الروتر سوف تكتب الشاشة رسالة ترحي سواء كانت اسم صانعى الماكينة او ماركتها وما الى ذالك.

ثانيا_سوف نصنع دائرة تقوم باختبار جميع اسلاك دوائر الماكينة حيث اذا كان هناك عطل فى احد الاسلاك سوف تشير لنا الشاشة عن مكان العطل وسوف يتم ذالك من خلال ترقيم الاسلاك الخاصة بتوصيلات الدريف والانترفيس والبور سبلاى.

متطلبات الدائرة كالاتى.

عدد شاشة lcd 2x16 وهى بحوالى 35 جنية تقريبا.

عدد 1 ميكروكنترولر pic 16f628a وهوا بحوالى 12 او 15 جنية

منظم جهد 7805 L العدد على حسب عدد الاسلاك التى سوف تختبرها الدائرة وممكن نقول عدد 10 مثلا سعر القطة حوالى 2 جنية.

مقاومات 10 K ربع وات مع مقاومة متغيرة 10 K

عدد3 ريلية 24 فولت 10 امبير سعر الواحد حوالى 3 او 4 جنية

عدد 10 دايود رقم 1N 4007.

عدد 2 مكثف 25 فولت 470 ميكرو.

==========================================

اهم شيىء حتى تستطيع ان تستمتع بالبرمجة عليك ان تشترى مبرمجة ميكروكنترولر لبرمجة البك

واسعارها تبداء من 35 جنية . هذة المبرمجة يوجد معها كابل كما الكابل الذى يستخدمونة فى تنزيل سوفتوير للرسيفر او الستالايت لتحديثة. وهى التى سوف نقوم بتنزيل السوفت الخاص بالدائرة التى نريد صناعتها للماكينة CNC على الميكرو كنترولر 16F628A لاننا عندما نشترية لا يوجد بة اى بيانات مثل الهارديسك الجديد.

اعرف ان هناك من يستطيع الاستيعاب واقول لة انتظر فقط تابع لانى سوف اذكر كل التفاصيل .

هكذا انتهينا من المكونات والادوات المطلوبة.
=======================

انتظرو الشرح مع الصور..​


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
جميل لو استعملنا الميكروكترولر لانه سهل و أقل تكلفة من الدوائر و به امكانيات اكبر ولكن لو يتم شرح البرنامج بأي لغة كانت قبل حرقه بالهيكس حتى لو تطلب الأمر الاستعانة بالأخوة بقسم الميكاترونكس ونحن هنا للمساعده وموفق اخي شكرا :75:


----------



## h_s0404 (2 يناير 2012)

اهلا بك اخى اختصاصى تكييف

ان شاء الله وانا احاول جاهدا والله الموفق


----------



## h_s0404 (2 يناير 2012)

هذة صورة جزء من الدائرة وسوف اوافيكم بالنتائج بعد التجربة على ارض الواقع


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يناير 2012)

أخي، حدد هدفك أولا من صنع الماكينة، فالهدف الواضح سيجعل طريق الوصول له واضحا
أما الهدف المبهم فكل الطرق تؤدي إليه!


----------



## h_s0404 (3 يناير 2012)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي، حدد هدفك أولا من صنع الماكينة، فالهدف الواضح سيجعل طريق الوصول له واضحا
> أما الهدف المبهم فكل الطرق تؤدي إليه!



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

شكرا اخى زملكاوى على مرورك المشرف.

اولا- هدفى هو تزويد الماكينة بدائرة اليكترونية لكشف الاعطال وتحديد مكانها باستخدام الميكروكنترولر .

ثانيا- اريد ان انضم لفريق عمل على ارض الواقع حيث انى متخصص فى الاليكترونيات ولدى طموح ليس لة حدود.

كما رايت اخى هم هدفان.
ارجو ان اكون استطعت ان يكون الموضوع اكثر وضوحا ولا امانع فى ان نتناقش فى هذا الموضوع حيث انى اعرف عنك بانك مشاء الله متمكن فى صناعة cnc . 


ولك منى كل احترام وتقدير


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يناير 2012)

h_s0404 قال:


> حيث انى اعرف عنك بانك مشاء الله متمكن فى صناعة cnc .


أشكرك أخي على ثقتك، ولكن للأسف معلوماتك عني غير دقيقة، فأنا لست متمكنا في صناعة السي إن سي، خاصة إذا تحدثنا عن ماكينات الهواة، فأنا لم أصنع ماكينة بنفسي



h_s0404 قال:


> اولا- هدفى هو تزويد الماكينة بدائرة اليكترونية لكشف الاعطال وتحديد مكانها باستخدام الميكروكنترولر .


أرى أن تفتح لهذا الهدف موضوعا منفصلا، فرغم أنه جزء من الماكينة الحديثة والمميزة التي تنشدها، إلا أنه موضوع منفصل، وبه جوانب متشعبة



h_s0404 قال:


> ثانيا- اريد ان انضم لفريق عمل على ارض الواقع حيث انى متخصص فى الاليكترونيات ولدى طموح ليس لة حدود.


أما بخصوص الهدف التاني، فأنا لي رأي أن الإنترنت لا يسمح إلا بالتعاون المبدئي وتقديم إجابات عن بعض الاستفسارات، والتعارف
أما العمل في فريق، فأرى أنه يستلزم تقاربا جغرافيا، حيث أن فريق العمل يجب أن يلتقي بصورة دورية في مكان حقيقي، وليس على الإنترنت في الواقع الافتراضي
لذا أرى أن تحاول أن تتعرف على مجموعة من مدينتك التي تقيم فيها، وتكون لها نفس الأهداف، أو يكون عندك استعداد للسفر بصورة دورية للاجتماع بالفريق
وأرى أن أهم ما يجب أن يميز الفريق هو الاتفاق على الأساسيات، خاصة في الأهداف. من المستحيل أن يتفق الفريق على الفرعيات، ولكن في الأساسيات يجب أن يكون هناك اتفاق، وإلا سينفرط عقد الفريق بعد قليل

كانت هناك محاولات من الأخ طارق بلال ومن غيره لتكوين فرق عمل، ولكن لا أعلم لماذا لم تكلل هذه المحاولات بالنجاح، وفي النهاية يفضل كل أن يعمل بمفرده في الماكينة من الألف إلى الياء!

الخلاصة، أرى أنه بخصوص الهدف الثاني، عليك أن تبحث عن فريق عمل ممن يشتركون معك في أهدافك وأفكارك الأساسية، ويكونون على تنوع في المهارات والمجالات، حتى يكون الفريق قويا وقادر بالفعل على صناعة ماكينة حديثة ومتميزة


----------



## h_s0404 (3 يناير 2012)

اهلا بك اخى زملكاوى 

اولا سوف اعمل بنصيحتك وسوف اجعل الموضوع مستقل وبعنوان (دائرة اليكترونية تقوم بكشف اعطال cnc ) واعتقد انة بمثابة موضوع جديد من نوعة وهوا يليق بمثل هذة الماكينة العبقرية .

اما بخصوص موقعى الجغرافى فهوا فى اطار القاهرة واتمنى ان شاء الله ان اجد من يدعونى الى المشاركة فى صناعة ماكينة cnc .

اشكرك جزيلا واتمنى ان نكون جميا على قلب رجل واحد.


----------



## zamalkawi (3 يناير 2012)

بالمناسبة أخي 0404
أظن أنه يمكن العمل في إطار فريق عمل من خلال الإنترنت، ولكن هذا يعتمد على نوع المشروع
فمثلا معظم مشاريع تطوير البرمجيات ذات المصدر المفتوح open source تتم من خلال فرق عمل ربما لم تلتق في حياتها وجها لوجه ولا مرة
ولكن في مشروع مثل صنع ماكينة، أظن أن هذا أمر صعب للغاية
لا أقول أنه مستحيل، ولكن أقول أنه شديد الصعوبة
ربما أكون مخطئا في رأيي، لكن هذا ما أعتقده


----------



## h_s0404 (3 يناير 2012)

انت ليس مخطىء ولكن العمل الجماعى اذا كان على ارض الواقع سوف يكون مثمر واعتقد انها تجربة جديدة ولكن هذا يتطلب اشخاص اكثر منا طموح ليكونو فريق علمى وعملى مكون من مهندس او فنى اليكترونيات وميكانيكة وسوفت . لعلنا يوم يكون لدينا الشجاعة:12: على القيام بهذة الخطوة .


----------



## المسافر ب (5 يناير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تحية الى كل الأعضاء و الزائرين أيضا.
شكرا لكل من *h_s0404 و zamalkawi على هذا التواصل و هذا هو المطلوب في منتدياتنا العربية بصفة عامة،
أما بخصوص البوردة التي ذكرها الأخ h_s0404 فهي فعلا فعالة و ناجعة و انا أفضلها على العديد من البوردات الأخرى و ذلك لأنها تسطيع التحكم حتى في المحركات ذات الجهد المرتفع فهي تعتمد على الموسفات (IRLZ44) و أنا شخصيا جربت ثلاثة بوردات و لكن لم تنجح معي إلا هذه، و سأرفق الصورة ان شاء الله.
-تحديد مهمة الماكينة.

- العمل الجماعي أو ضمن فريق هو الأنسب و الأنجح،
- تكوين قاعدة بيانات على المكونات المتوفرة بالسوق المحلية قبل الشروع في أي مشروع مهما كان نوعه.
-تحديد الميزانية قبل الشروع في الانجاز.
-.....
-.....
​


----------



## المسافر ب (5 يناير 2012)

كيف يمكنني ادراج الصور؟


----------



## Nexus (6 يناير 2012)

مجهود ممتاز

اشكرك اخي صاحب الموضوع على طرح الفكره
ولكن مطلوب من الاخوة المختصين في المجال المشاركة في الموضوع لإثرائه ولو بقليل من المعلومات

ونتمنى من الاخوة المبرمجين المساعدة في صنع برنامج ذات مصدر مفتوح والشرح على الجي كود ودمجة مع لغة السي


----------



## h_s0404 (6 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على تعليقك واهلا بك فى المشاركة فى الموضوع .

الاخ الكريم nexus من الواضح من تعليقك انك ادركت الفكرة تمام . وبالفعمل سوف تكون البرمجة بالغة السى

وسوف اضع الكود واقوم بالشرح ونفتح باب المناقشة حتى نصل لافضل النتائج.


----------



## h_s0404 (6 يناير 2012)

المسافر ب قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> تحية الى كل الأعضاء و الزائرين أيضا.
> شكرا لكل من *h_s0404 و zamalkawi على هذا التواصل و هذا هو المطلوب في منتدياتنا العربية بصفة عامة،
> ...



بالفعل الدائرة جيدة . ولمن يريد صناعتها ومعلزمات عن الدائرة يدضغط هذا الرابط وسوف يجد موضوع لى باحد المنتديات ( صندوق معلومات cnc )
http://www.qaria2.net/vb/showthread.php?t=890
الدائرة غير مكلفة وكل اجزائها متوفرة .

وهذا رابط الموقع الاصلى للدائرة ويحتوى على كل التفاصيل لكن انجليزى . ولكن الرابط الاول يوجد بة ترجمة ودراسة ومناقشة بينى باسم العربى المصرى وبين احد المهندسين العمالقة م (فتح الله عبد العزيز)

*http://pminmo.com/PMinMOwiki/index.php5?title=3axis*


----------



## mohamed19 (13 يناير 2012)

*الحمد لله لدى خبره فى تصميم وتصنيع ماكينات cnc من الناحية الميكانيكية وهذا بريدى الإلكترونى [email protected] *​


----------



## ابن الشط (17 يناير 2012)

اخى انا مستورد ماكينلت وحاليا انا اقول بدراسة التصنيع و معمى مهندس برمجة قوى واريد التعاون معكم لما فية الافادة للجميع قطع الغيار الاساسية من السهل لى استيرادها واشكر لكم عظيم الفكرة[email protected]


----------



## مصرى1 (17 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
وانا جاهز معاكم فى النواحى المكانيكيه وبعض من امور الكهرباء لانى بالفعل اقوم على تصنيع ماكينه صغيره للحفر على الخشب وبالفعل احضرت بعض الموتورات الاستيب منهاموتورات صغيره وكبيره 
وان شاء الله انا عندى امل فى ان نكون فريق عمل قوى نحقق بيه كل احلمنا 

حاولت ارفع بعض من صور الموتورات حدث خطاء فى التحميل


----------



## بدر صالح البدر (17 يناير 2012)

اخي العزيز h_s0404 بعد التحية والاحترام
انا مصنع بعض المكن واود ان احولها الى تحكم الي ارجو التواصل اخي العزيز ولك مني خالص الاحترام
اخوك بوصالح
ج 00966562890840


----------



## حسن-12 (19 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيق أخي الكريم


----------



## المسافر ب (17 مارس 2012)




----------



## Nexus (17 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

اخي الكريم ,,

ماذا حدث معك هل اتممت صناعة الماكينة؟
لا ارى مشاركاتك هل ينقصك بعض المساعده؟
اخبرنا عن جديدك  واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## النجار2 (17 مارس 2012)

Nexus قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي الكريم ,,
> 
> ...


صدقونى اخوانى فى منتديات العرب لن تجدوا الا العناوين


----------



## h_s0404 (18 مارس 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> صدقونى اخوانى فى منتديات العرب لن تجدوا الا العناوين



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الاخوة الكرام اهلا ومرحبا بكم
اخى الكريم الموضوع ليس عنوان فقط ولكن النشغالات الحياة هى التى تمنعنى من المشاركة وعلى كل حال انا اعتزر عن تاخرى فى الرد.

حاليا اقوم بتصميم سيستم مبرمج + شاشة lcd صغيرة وهذة مهمتها تحديد مكان اى عطل فى الماكينة وتعرض كود بالعطل ثم تعرض اسم المصنع او اسم نوعية الماكينة 
وقريبا ان شاء الله سوف ارفق فيديو للتجربة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

وفقك الله


----------



## النجار2 (18 مارس 2012)

h_s0404 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الاخوة الكرام اهلا ومرحبا بكم
> اخى الكريم الموضوع ليس عنوان فقط ولكن النشغالات الحياة هى التى تمنعنى من المشاركة وعلى كل حال انا اعتزر عن تاخرى فى الرد.
> 
> ...


بالتوفيق اخى واتمنى ان يخيب ظنى لكن الواقع يؤكد صدق كلامى 
فى انتظار فيديو التجربة


----------



## vie.logic (18 مارس 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> بالتوفيق اخى واتمنى ان يخيب ظنى لكن الواقع يؤكد صدق كلامى
> فى انتظار فيديو التجربة



وفقك الله نحن في الانتضار


----------



## h_s0404 (20 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولاً أقدم أسفي علي التأخير نظرتاً لضيق وقتي وظروف عملي 
لدينا اليوم فديو يوضح " شاشه LCD يتم ربطها بلوحة التحكم الخاصة بماكينة الـ CNC حتي تمكننا من
كشف الأعطال الموجوده في المحاور ودائرة الباور أيضاً حتي يتسني لنا معرفة مكان العطل ببساطه شديده 
وقريباً بإذن الله سوف أقوم برفع فديو أخر يوضح لوحة التحكم كامله مع وجود التمييز الجديد لها وهي " إرتباطها بشاشة كشف الأعطال " 
" وأأسف أيضاً لعدم وضوح الفديو جديداً ولكن جاري عمل فديو بجوده عالبه سيكون أوضح بكثير " 

وأيضاً أريد أن تبدو إلي أرائكم في هذه الفكره 

أسأل الله العظيم أنا يوفقنا وإياكم الي ما يحب ويرضي


----------



## النجار2 (21 مارس 2012)

h_s0404 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولاً أقدم أسفي علي التأخير نظرتاً لضيق وقتي وظروف عملي
> لدينا اليوم فديو يوضح " شاشه LCD يتم ربطها بلوحة التحكم الخاصة بماكينة الـ CNC حتي تمكننا من
> كشف الأعطال الموجوده في المحاور ودائرة الباور أيضاً حتي يتسني لنا معرفة مكان العطل ببساطه شديده
> ...



عظيم يا اخى زادك الله علما ولكن حاول التصوير بكاميرا افضل وايضا حاول ادراج اكواد عربية

لكن واضح ان فكرتك تعمل بشكل جيد فعندما تفصل عنها البور تعطى power error وعندما تفصل الداتا تعطى axis error اعتقد او شئ من هذا القبيل فكرة عظيمة ومجهود موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## h_s0404 (21 مارس 2012)

النجار2 قال:


> عظيم يا اخى زادك الله علما ولكن حاول التصوير بكاميرا افضل وايضا حاول ادراج اكواد عربية
> 
> لكن واضح ان فكرتك تعمل بشكل جيد فعندما تفصل عنها البور تعطى power error وعندما تفصل الداتا تعطى axis error اعتقد او شئ من هذا القبيل فكرة عظيمة ومجهود موفق ان شاء الله


ان شاء الله سوف ادرك فيديو بجودة اعلى .
لك منى كل احترام وتقدير اخى النجار 2


----------



## مصرى1 (25 مارس 2012)

على فكره انا مش شايف اى شىء غريب فى الفيديو
غير ان بيانات بتتكتب على الشاشه ومش واضحه 
وزى ما قال الاخ النجار 2 اهه كله كلام 
من اول التعاون لغايه الشاشه افتكر كل واحد ياخد بالله من نفسه 
احنا كنا فاكرين ها نعمل زى الاجانب ونعمل فريق عمل 
انما للاسف احنا بنعرض شويه مكونات و وخلاص وبالنسبه للاخ اللى كان بيسأل عن الكود ولا هوا ايه البرنامج 
محدش ها يقول للك عشان دا شغل وبس مجرد بيعرض الفكره مش اكتر 
انا اسف لانى طولت عليكم


----------



## h_s0404 (28 مارس 2012)

مصرى1 قال:


> على فكره انا مش شايف اى شىء غريب فى الفيديو
> غير ان بيانات بتتكتب على الشاشه ومش واضحه
> وزى ما قال الاخ النجار 2 اهه كله كلام
> من اول التعاون لغايه الشاشه افتكر كل واحد ياخد بالله من نفسه
> ...


السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاتة 
سوف احاول ان اتقبل كلامك وانتقادك الغير بناء بال بالعكس انة يهدم .
اولا الدايرة دى انا مصممها مش جايبها من على النت .
ثانيا انت بتقول مش شايف غير شوية بيانات بتتكتب البيانات دة ليها اسلاك عبارة عن مجسات تكشف مكان العطل وتكتب نوعية العطل على الشاشة 
اريد ان اسئلك هل تعرف شيىء عن الدوائر الديجيتال او حتى الاليكترونيات.
وسؤال موُلح ما هو مجالك.


----------



## امل ميمو (28 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك اخي واحب ان اكون معك انامن الهرم وعندي المكان ومرحب بفكرة العمل الجماعي انا لدي خبره بشراء المكونات الالكترونيه والميكانيكيه والكهربيه وتصميم الدوائر الالكترونيه وخبره قليله بالميكانيكه لانها ليست تخصصي ولكن اشتغلت بها فتره وعملت بها في مشروعي ومشاريع زملائي من بعد التخرج فاحب اكون منضم لفريقكم وذلك باسرع وقت لاتمام المهام وتكوين فريق قوي وتبادل الخبرات مع بعض واتمنى تكون مبادره فعليه وليست مشاركه عابره سامحني هذا هو الواقع انا لا اقلل من قدرك ولا من مشاركتك فانت اول من بادر واجتهد ووضع فيديوا ايا كان فانت تستحق الشكر لاسوء الظن اوهدم حماسك ولكن نريد التحاكي على ارض الواقع ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## h_s0404 (28 مارس 2012)

امل ميمو قال:


> شكرا لك اخي واحب ان اكون معك انامن الهرم وعندي المكان ومرحب بفكرة العمل الجماعي انا لدي خبره بشراء المكونات الالكترونيه والميكانيكيه والكهربيه وتصميم الدوائر الالكترونيه وخبره قليله بالميكانيكه لانها ليست تخصصي ولكن اشتغلت بها فتره وعملت بها في مشروعي ومشاريع زملائي من بعد التخرج فاحب اكون منضم لفريقكم وذلك باسرع وقت لاتمام المهام وتكوين فريق قوي وتبادل الخبرات مع بعض واتمنى تكون مبادره فعليه وليست مشاركه عابره سامحني هذا هو الواقع انا لا اقلل من قدرك ولا من مشاركتك فانت اول من بادر واجتهد ووضع فيديوا ايا كان فانت تستحق الشكر لاسوء الظن اوهدم حماسك ولكن نريد التحاكي على ارض الواقع ووفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى



اهلا بك اخى المهندس امل ميمو ويشرفنا انضمامك معنا واحب ان اقول لك ان فكرتى هى اضافة microcontroler او بيك ميكروكنترولر حتى استطيع ان اصمم برامج تتناسب مع احتيجات الماكينة وتعطى لها شيىء من التطور .
واول فكرة خطرت فى بالى انى اقوم بتصميم دايرة تظهر اى عطل وتحدد مكانة حتى تكون الصيانة سريعة كل الموضوع ان الدايرة لها سبة اطراف عبارة عن مجسات .. هذة هى بداية ادخال الميكرو مع الماكينة والحمد لله نفذتها وهى تعمل بنجاح.
هذة خطوة اولى او نقطة بداية .
واخيرا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وقريبا جداا ان شاء الله سوف نعمل كمجموعة على ارض الواقع.


----------



## eng_wmw (29 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
استطيع ان اساعد اون لاين فى مجال برمجة الميكروكونترولر وعندى معرفه بمكائن ال CNC لأنها كانت مشروع تخرجى 

وبحمد الله اشتركت انا وزملائى فى المشروع بمسابقة يوم الهندسه المصرى 2011 وفزنا بجائزة احسن مشروع تخرج فى مجال الحاسبات 

ولمشاهدة فيديو للماكينه يمكنك البحث بجملة legend wood printer على اليوتيوب او الفيس بوك


----------



## مصرى1 (30 مارس 2012)

h_s0404 قال:


> السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاتة
> سوف احاول ان اتقبل كلامك وانتقادك الغير بناء بال بالعكس انة يهدم .
> اولا الدايرة دى انا مصممها مش جايبها من على النت .
> ثانيا انت بتقول مش شايف غير شوية بيانات بتتكتب البيانات دة ليها اسلاك عبارة عن مجسات تكشف مكان العطل وتكتب نوعية العطل على الشاشة
> ...


انت عارف ايه تخصصى كويس يا استاذ هشام وكان لينا اكثر من لقاء وعرفنى انت ما هوا تخصصك ودراستك وتخصص دراستك
مش كلام وخلاص فرصه سعيده جدااااااااا


----------



## مصرى1 (30 مارس 2012)

وعلى فكره انا مش هشارك تانى فى الموضوع ده لان انا كنت فاكر ان هيكون فيه تعاون انما للاسف فيه شىء تانى 
انا مش منتظر من حد شىء ومش محتاج غير من الله 
انما اللى عايز يتعلم يتعلم ويتعاون بشكل اللى شايفينه هشام واحمد 
اخر مشاركه ليا فى المنتدى كله 
واللى عايزيعرف تخصصى وعملى واهتماماتى مع الاخ هشام رقم الموبيل
ودا بريدىnfatthy ياهو


----------



## vie.logic (31 مارس 2012)

h_s0404 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولاً أقدم أسفي علي التأخير نظرتاً لضيق وقتي وظروف عملي
> لدينا اليوم فديو يوضح " شاشه LCD يتم ربطها بلوحة التحكم الخاصة بماكينة الـ CNC حتي تمكننا من
> كشف الأعطال الموجوده في المحاور ودائرة الباور أيضاً حتي يتسني لنا معرفة مكان العطل ببساطه شديده
> ...




بارك الله في علمكم 
و وفقكم الله الى الخير و الى ما يحب و يرضى 
انكم وصلتم الى الخطوات المتقدمت جدا في صنع مكينة cnc و انا لنحمد الله على منه عليكم و نيال الله ان يكون منه علينا ببعض ما من به عليكم 
فيوفقنا بمنه لصنع مكينة cnc فانا و الكثير من امثالي المبتدئين لازلنا نتخبط في مشاكل دوائر الانترفيس و الدريفر 
اسال الله ان يعيننا فلا معطي لما منع و لا مانع لما اعطى 
ثم اسال من من هذا العلم هو متمكن ان اساعدنا في تخطي العقبات 
و اني لا اريد ان اعيق عملكم .فالرجوع الى ما فات اعلقة للتقدم 
و لكن اسال الله ان يتم طريقكم 
و ييسر طريقنا 
و ان يجعلنا لكم تبعا 
و اني لممتن ان تم انشاء موضوع خاص بالدوائر الخاصة ب cnc موازاتا مع عملكم 

و السلام


----------



## h_s0404 (1 أبريل 2012)

vie.logic قال:


> بارك الله في علمكم
> و وفقكم الله الى الخير و الى ما يحب و يرضى
> انكم وصلتم الى الخطوات المتقدمت جدا في صنع مكينة cnc و انا لنحمد الله على منه عليكم و نيال الله ان يكون منه علينا ببعض ما من به عليكم
> فيوفقنا بمنه لصنع مكينة cnc فانا و الكثير من امثالي المبتدئين لازلنا نتخبط في مشاكل دوائر الانترفيس و الدريفر
> ...



اخى الكريم اشكرك جزيل الشكر 

سوف اشرح لك ما هو انترفيس

اولا : ماذا يخرج من الكمبيوتر الى الانتر فيس وكيف تفهمهة الماكينة؟؟؟

معنى (انتر فيس )هو لغة تخاطب بمعنى اذا اتفقنا انا وانت على ان الرقم (1) يمثل كلمة معينة . فعندما اقول لك (1) فانت تعرف انى اقصد بة الكلمة المتفق عليها.
هذا هوا معنى (انتر فيس)
=============

ثانيا ما هى شكل (الداتا) او البيانات او الاشارة. سميها كما تشاء .

هذة البيانات فى شكل صفر وواحد بمعنى ان الصفر 0 فولت والواحد 5 فولت هذا ما يسمى بيانات او داتا .

===========

ما معنى ( ستيب ) step المقصود بها خطوة او خطوات وهى تخرج على شكل صفر فولت وخمسة فولت والمسئول عنها طرف واحد فقط لكل محور هذا الطرف يخصص على حسب تصميم الدائرة التى تسمى (انتر فيس)ويتم تعريف البرنامج التى يتولى عملية تشغيل الماكينة بهذا الطرف من خلال الاعدادات . وكما ذكرت هذا الطرف المسئول عن عملية (ستيب)step يخرج نبضات ما بين صفر فولت وواحد فولت ولكن بسرعة فائقة وتعتمد سرعلى الموتور على سرعة النبضات .

===========
ما معنى (dir ) او اتجاة

معناها الاتجاة كما الحال مع ستيب او( خطوات) يقصد خطوات الموتور. طرف واحد من منفذ الطابعة يخصص للدير او الاتجاة .هذا الطرف له حالتين فقط اما يكون صفر فولت او خمسة فولت

اذا اردنا ان يغير الموتور الاتجاة يقوم الكمبيوتر بارسال خمسة فولت وعندما يتم عكس الاتجاة يرسل الكمبيوتر صفر فولت. هذة هى الداتا الذى يفهمها الانتر فيس ويقوم الانتر فيس بمعالجتها ويرسلها للموتور.

اخى الكريم هذة نبذة بسيطة ومختصرة عن الانتر فيس .طبعا يوجد بعض الاشياء الاخرة التى لابد ان تكون ملم بها مثل اعدادت البرنامج الذى يتولى تشغيل الماكينة وتعريفة الى اى اطراف منفذ الطابعة سوف يرسل البيانات الى الانترفيس

ثم لابد تعرف ان لابد من دائرة درايفر التى تاخذ البيانات من الانترفيس وترسلها الى الموتور.

اتمنى ان اكون افدتك ولو بالقليل واى سوال انا فى خدمتك ولا تترد.

ولا اسئلك الا دعوة لى ولوالدى والمسلمنين جميعا.


----------



## vie.logic (1 أبريل 2012)

h_s0404 قال:


> اخى الكريم اشكرك جزيل الشكر
> 
> سوف اشرح لك ما هو انترفيس
> 
> ...




نسال الله ان يجمع لك خير الدنيا و الاخرة و لوالديك 
ويرحم جميع المؤمنين و المؤمنات و المسلمين و المسلمات 
اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

و لك الشكر على الشرح المستفيض 
و الحمد لله اني قد فهمت بعض الاشياء و لدي فكرة عامة عن الموضوع . 
و السلام


----------



## h_s0404 (1 أبريل 2012)

مصرى1 قال:


> وعلى فكره انا مش هشارك تانى فى الموضوع ده لان انا كنت فاكر ان هيكون فيه تعاون انما للاسف فيه شىء تانى
> انا مش منتظر من حد شىء ومش محتاج غير من الله
> انما اللى عايز يتعلم يتعلم ويتعاون بشكل اللى شايفينه هشام واحمد
> اخر مشاركه ليا فى المنتدى كله
> ...



الاخ ناصر فتحى

اعتقد ان مفيش اى مشاكل بيننا .

اول ما اتكلمنا على الياهو قولت لى انا لى 3 ايام مش بنام علشان عاوز الاستيبر موتور يدور هتجنن واشوف الموتور بيدور .

بعدها بحوالى ساعة كنت عندك والحمد لله الموتور اشتغل بفضل الله.

( ولم اطلب منك مقابل )بل كنت سعيد بصداقة جديدة ولا انكر انى استفدت منك اشياء هامة وان كانت لا تخص سى ان سى.

ومفتكرش انى حصل منى اى شيىء اليك ومعرفش اية سبب زعلك المفاجئ .

وارجو منك انك تعرفنى سبب زعلك لاننا بيننا عيش وملح وعسل

والله ولى التوفيق.


----------

